# LFTB 4/19



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Please forgive me, but I totally missed yesterday's opening day thread. Guess I'll have something to read today. Pryed my teenage boy out of bed 10 min ago. Shoot straight & be safe y'all


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Good luck out there, Thinking about going back to bed lol, wind is pretty bad out there


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Day 2 begins good luck


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Already gobbling in SE Wayne County.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Already in the woods.


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Haven’t heard a single gobbble. So much wind here in Ottawa county. Might have to try run n gun today. I’ve never got a bird that way I usually wait them out but the next 4 days calls for 15 mph winds and I’m hunting 600 acres of open fields so I could walk the edges and hopefully pull one out of woods.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Quiet so fur out here. Wind can lay down anytime now! & I left my coffee in the damn truck, & NOOO I don't want to see pics of your coffee cups!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Quiet and windy here. Lots of deer moving though.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Not a good turkey hunting day


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Moved my set up into the woods. Less wind. Peaceful. No gobbling on the roost this morning. I'm positioned where they were gobbling their heads off yesterday late morning. We,ll see.

Good luck today everyone.........
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The only other thing moving. Hope it brings heat.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

pigeon said:


> Good luck out there, Thinking about going back to bed lol, wind is pretty bad out there



It's a touch gusty here in West Flint area. 
I'm actually enjoying the sound of the wind through the pines. 
Quiet otherwise.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I hear geese, misc. birds, crows, woodpeckers and sandhill cranes. No turkey.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Wasman2. said:


> It's a touch gusty here in West Flint area.
> I'm actually enjoying the sound of the wind through the pines.
> Quiet otherwise.





Wasman2. said:


> It's a touch gusty here in West Flint area.
> I'm actually enjoying the sound of the wind through the pines.
> Quiet otherwise.


I’m out , It did die down a little , all is quiet,


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

No turkey sounds... 
But Woodie's and mallards and many other birds making racket!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Well im glad I'm not the only one not hearing anything this morning. Not one gobble yet. Wind is dying down and starting to spit a little rain. I know they are here. Got all day. I'll wait and see. Good Luck All.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Got to sleep in today, I went with the 234 tag so I have some time before I hit the woods again, good luck to everyone lucky enough to be out this morning.........turkey nuggets for lunch today can’t wait.
Flight


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Namrock said:


> Quiet so fur out here. Wind can lay down anytime now! & I left my coffee in the damn truck, & NOOO I don't want to see pics of your coffee cups!


left mine on the truck bed yesterday! I was so sad the whole morning.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Non-stop gobbles from the time I walked out the door. Couldn't get him to stop, until I gobbled. He just had to reply


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

My son scored early this morning. Bird put on great show and he hammered at 15 yds with the .20 gauge. 








Bird has some white in his tail feathers. Not common in this area.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Called in a nice 9” breaded tom at 830 this am. fun hunt.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Bowhunt said:


> My son scored early this morning. Bird put on great show and he hammered at 15 yds with the .20 gauge.
> View attachment 519997
> 
> Bird has some white in his tail feathers. Not common in this area.


Congrats to your son and to you for setting up a fantastic photo!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Cat Power said:


> Called in a nice 9” *breaded* tom at 830 this am. fun hunt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 520011


Congrats! Nice pick Cat Man. Funny you should say that, I was thinking about making turkey nuggets in the deep fryer if I can seal the deal. My boy's going through McDonald's withdrawals.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Haha


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Slow afternoon for sure.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Slow day all around, have not heard a gobble since shortly after 7am when my friend missed a tom. I'm tired from all the walking and lack of sleep the last two nights. Will begin hunting myself tommorow, but not until the evening. Good luck to those still out.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ive decided I'm officially done with this damn wind! Im set-up in my hub blind and anchored it down with my stakes with this wind. I've got my Xbow so i also have my shooting sticks leaning up against the side of the blind I'm facing. In a nano second a gust of wind pops the side of the blind in and the sticks rap me right across the nose! Ouch! Damn wind! God owes me a nice set of spurs for that! Lol!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Been setup for 45 min now. Lone hen skirt my setup by about 100 yards. Wind is not ideal but at least it’s not howling, just gusting intermittently. Beautiful out otherwise. 










Also had a hen play with my chickens in the backyard earlier today. 












Sent from d_mobile


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Guess I spoke too soon about the wind... 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't think this wind is doing any of us any good.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

4 hours I've been here. One lone gobble way out. Lots of birds. Just no turkeys. Ever seen robins mid air fighting? Pretty Interesting.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Been setup for 45 min now. Lone hen skirt my setup by about 100 yards. Wind is not ideal but at least it’s not howling, just gusting intermittently. Beautiful out otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the secret to a great hunt is throwing out live chickens?! Gosh dangit I’m headed to the store tomorrow morning to grow my decoys for next season!!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Sprytle said:


> 4 hours I've been here. One lone gobble way out. Lots of birds. Just no turkeys. Ever seen robins mid air fighting? Pretty Interesting.


Didn’t see what you saw, but they may have been “fighting” like a mommy and daddy were “wrestling”... :0


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Well I think with the exception of the hen I saw early it’s gonna be a shut out. I feel like the wind and cold got their activity suppressed, or sticking closer to wintering areas. Doesn’t help this field is totally fallow this year. Wasn’t sure how it would affect them but they might only be here randomly this year. Gonna have to think up a new strategy for my next sit. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## michstate06 (Nov 4, 2009)

The birds were on fire yesterday and today in Sanilac County.


----------

